# Not fair !!!



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I was reading the review of the new DirecTV HD DVR and wondering why that seems to be working so nicely (increased TDL, SL's actually work, faster response, etc....) and the R-15 after 9 months still has some problems.

The same problems that seem to be fixed in the HD DVR. I know there are different teams but now we can eliminate the guide data being the problem as its working in the the HD DVR with the same data.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Just do what I'm looking at doing in a month or so... Dump your R15 and get an HR20.

You don't have to have an HDTV to use it. I'll eventually be getting a new TV to replace the one my R15 is on and I'm sure when I do it will be HD.

My plan at this point is to upgrade my leased HR10 to an HR20 and my R15 to an HR20. That way I have an HR20 on each TV as well as a hacked DirecTiVo [HR10 on one and DVR80 on another] on each TV that I can still use to record programs I'll put on DVD, etc.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

It would be interesting to know how different the internals are between the R15 and HR20. Earl has made some statements that they are not from the same mold. That could explain why things work on the HR20 and not on the R15. If they were based on the same os/filesystem/application it shouldn't be too hard to port the fixed code from the HR20 to the R15. But if they're that different it could be a tuff one.

Kinda make ya wonder if there will be another SD DVR to replace the R15, and if there is will it end up being the son of the HR20 and only a distant cousin of the R15.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

256MB of RAM really helps, especially with programmers spoiled by Moore's Law.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

I know we all trust Earl, but you guys are already talking like the hr20 works perfectly. I think I'll wait to hear some more users reports before I accept that. A parallel test with an hr10 (or other tivo box) is a must, in my opinion.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Well, it's already got one thing going for it: the increased (or eliminated) to do list limit. Since (as several have pointed out in the past) that should be as simple as changing a constant in source and hasn't been done, I have to imagine the 4X RAM (and probably faster processor, but nobody knows what's under that heat sink yet) has something to do with it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> Well, it's already got one thing going for it: the increased (or eliminated) to do list limit.


I think this is probably why it's more stable. Less work for it do every X mins and once something is on the list it doesn't have to change it. It will be nice to see the real out look for the next two weeks.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> if there will be another SD DVR to replace the R15,


I was just pondering and it came to mind that maybe DirecTV will go the way of the cable companys and only offer one DVR and it supports everything (both SD and HD). Might be more more cost effective in the long run. I know the unit might cost more but should be much easier for the CSR's and tech departments.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Whats also not fair is now everyone is so concerened to find out about the new HD DVR that the R-15 is on the back burner.

Just doesnt seem right that after 9 months the R-15 still has missing features and some problems and the HR20 is released working so well.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Not so fast:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=633288&postcount=53

I read that before finishing my coffee and was thinking it was the same old R15 stuff.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Thats also only one person who had an issue.

As for the R15 they are being worked on by two different teams and I would guess we will see all the improvements from the HR20 show up on the R15.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> Thats also only one person who had an issue.


Which at this point is about 50%.



> As for the R15 they are being worked on by two different teams and I would guess we will see all the improvements from the HR20 show up on the R15.


Let's hope so, but Earl has said that there's little or no common code between the two (that in and of itself is insane if true), which means a lot more work than it should be to make that happen.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Very true it could be 50% but we also don't know whats going on with the non forum people. I hope it doesn't have issues because I want one. Unlike last time I won't be one of the people to get the first batch either. :lol: So I could get a bad one then I would have to be all mad like some here.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> I hope it doesn't have issues because I want one.


I hope so too.  I just don't want to see all the arguing and fighting again like what happened with the R-15 during the first few months and to some lesser extent still happening.

DirecTV better actually beta test the next DVR throughly and for many many months before release.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I really want one soon so I hope all is good. It's going to be my first step into HD and I don't want a bad taste. Then again I have had better luck with my R15 then some others so I can hope that holds up.


----------



## Jim B (Feb 4, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Just do what I'm looking at doing in a month or so... Dump your R15 and get an HR20.
> 
> You don't have to have an HDTV to use it. I'll eventually be getting a new TV to replace the one my R15 is on and I'm sure when I do it will be HD.
> 
> My plan at this point is to upgrade my leased HR10 to an HR20 and my R15 to an HR20. That way I have an HR20 on each TV as well as a hacked DirecTiVo [HR10 on one and DVR80 on another] on each TV that I can still use to record programs I'll put on DVD, etc.


I too agree with that. I asked the godfather (Earl, that is) a question along this line in the HR20 forum, with statements like "stable platform" and "bigger drive" acting as selling points for me. Even if you just use it as a SD DVR until you get an HDTV, it seem better that the R15. I have two r15s, and the experiences I've had fall in about the middle of everyone's - not too bad, not perfect. I'd settle for closer to perfect with a faster OS and more storage..... Anyway, I picked up from Earl's response - "yes," go for the upgrade when and where you can make it work....

What do others think? Probably the big question/obstacle is working out a deal to get it as close to free as possible. Anyone out there try this yet? Let us know your details? Like what you said, what you are getting, did you get the 5lnb, and so on....
Jim


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Jim B said:


> Even if you just use it as a SD DVR until you get an HDTV,


With out HD, its not really going to be much different than the R-15 once the R-15 starts working like it should. A larger HD and a little faster for 4x the cost or even any cost as my 2 R-15's were free, is not worth it to me. Its also going to be MANY months before its released country wide.

If its been multiple years, like the problems with Comcasts 6412, and not just 9 months that the R-15 is having problems, then I would agree. I am willing to bet the farm that when the HR20 gets to others besides "Earl" many problems are going to come out. Earl never had problems with his R-15 either and we all know of the R-15's MANY MANY issues.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you get an HR20, do you have to pay the HD service fee? If so, that alone would make me not want to get one just for SD service.

Carl


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

How much bigger is the drive? Recording HD should take a lot more space. How many hours of recording do you get? I guess I should go read Earls review!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

carl6 said:


> If you get an HR20, do you have to pay the HD service fee? If so, that alone would make me not want to get one just for SD service.
> 
> Carl


No you don't have to get the HD Serivce



qwerty said:


> How much bigger is the drive? Recording HD should take a lot more space. How many hours of recording do you get? I guess I should go read Earls review!


Roughly double the size.
It is a 300gb hard drive, but I don't what amount is reserved for non-user usage.


----------

